# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  EQ/EPO Cycling

## mhb3939

Hello;


Besides EPO what is the best gear for a cyclist...EQ?

Are there any pro/am cyclist here...??
Has anyone cyclist here used EQ or EPO? What other gear has anyone tried for cycling??

Thanx in advance....  :7up:

----------


## J.S.N.

this really isn't the best place for that. there was one semi-pro on here awhile back who tried to do a test cycle and quit after a week or so due to winding very easily.

and i think eq could gain you alot of weight. it's anabolic as well as stimulation RBC count.

meh know the risks if you're gonna run EPO. it's the most dangerous compound i now of- way more than slin or dnp and i'd ave to think long and hard if i were given the choice between injecting that and A.I.D.S. blood. 

if you can't make it to the top drug-free will epo ever be worth it? i doubt it. the guys like ulrich and pantani who've gotten something out of it were freaks to begin with.

----------


## mhb3939

> this really isn't the best place for that. there was one semi-pro on here awhile back who tried to do a test cycle and quit after a week or so due to winding very easily.
> 
> and i think eq could gain you alot of weight. it's anabolic as well as stimulation RBC count.
> 
> meh know the risks if you're gonna run EPO. it's the most dangerous compound i now of- way more than slin or dnp and i'd ave to think long and hard if i were given the choice between injecting that and A.I.D.S. blood. 
> 
> if you can't make it to the top drug-free will epo ever be worth it? i doubt it. the guys like ulrich and pantani who've gotten something out of it were freaks to begin with.



I wasnt planning on using EPO... One couldnt afford it, two its death in my book.... I was more looking for some one who has tried either EPO/EQ and how it worked for them///

Thanx bro take care

----------


## J.S.N.

i would ask about eq experiences in the steroid forum then. i doubt anyone on here has used epo- this is y'know more a board for bbers and people looking to get stronger.

----------


## rawdog

hey, from my research it appears low dose test cycle and epo are the way to go. i'm sure there are plenty of good gear choices for cycling, but it seems that these two are the favorites. keep doing research and you'll find all the info you want.

----------


## rawdog

also check steroid profiles for epo, and other sports for more post fro cyclist.

----------


## Shaka

> this really isn't the best place for that. there was one semi-pro on here awhile back who tried to do a test cycle and quit after a week or so due to winding very easily.
> 
> and i think eq could gain you alot of weight. it's anabolic as well as stimulation RBC count.
> 
> meh know the risks if you're gonna run EPO. it's the most dangerous compound i now of- way more than slin or dnp and i'd ave to think long and hard if i were given the choice between injecting that and A.I.D.S. blood. 
> 
> if you can't make it to the top drug-free will epo ever be worth it? i doubt it. the guys like ulrich and pantani who've gotten something out of it were freaks to begin with.


Well said!

----------


## rawdog

> Well said!


bullshit! i can't believe that you guys are saying this isn't a good place to learn about gear for any sport! there are several endurance athletes that frequent this forum! we are all here to learn and share what we know...so don't go running people off the board when you don't know what you're talking about!

----------


## Mealticket

you fukers crack me up.....all you know is what you've heard.good god!!

----------


## Shaka

> bullshit! i can't believe that you guys are saying this isn't a good place to learn about gear for any sport! there are several endurance athletes that frequent this forum! we are all here to learn and share what we know...so don't go running people off the board when you don't know what you're talking about!


My quote "Well said" was in regard to JSN comment: "if you can't make it to the top drug-free will epo ever be worth it? i doubt it. the guys like ulrich and pantani who've gotten something out of it were freaks to begin with."

If you honestly believe that any average Joe off the street that starts taking EPO and a bunch of other drugs will be like Ulrich and Armstrong then you are deluded. Besides years of training these guys had above average ability from a young age.

You can take drugs to study longer, but that doesn't make you Einstein (genius); as you can take drugs to train longer and recovery better, but its not going to make you Armstrong! We are not all created equal… some have better parts to start with… And you can quote me on that!

----------


## mhb3939

I wasnt using either EPO/EQ...
I was looking for guys that have used EPO/EQ for endurance purposes!

It's more of a RESEARCH question...
I wasnt looking to become Lance or anything over night...lol
There are guys here that have used both EPO/EQ... I was more interested in hearing their results. Maybe hearing from guys that have used other AAS in the cycling world.

Thanx again for the post ....

----------


## mhb3939

> bullshit! i can't believe that you guys are saying this isn't a good place to learn about gear for any sport! there are several endurance athletes that frequent this forum! we are all here to learn and share what we know...so don't go running people off the board when you don't know what you're talking about!




THANK YOU!

----------


## 100m champ

is the detection time for eq still 5 months

----------


## inspector_injector

What about winstrol . I'm into bodybuilding but I know that winny and equipoise help to increase speed and red blood cell count. Do some research on winny. I also believe that winny is out of your system a whole lot quicker then eq.

----------


## powerliftmike

AASs stimulate red-blood cell production which increases oxygen uptake and delivery. EQ and A-bombs probably increase RBC the most. EPO, is not an AAS, but send your RBC thru the roof. I doubt a-bombs would help cyclists tho, since you will put on so much bodyweight and get winded easier.

----------


## Anonymous252525

:No No:  :No No:  :No No:  :No No: dont do this again

----------

